# North American Pro Archery Series Sept. 3, 2011



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Good News... Just got off the phone with Tim and we will be adding a full FITA round after the shoot for those that just can"t get enough shooting.

Come on out it should be a great time.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

The FITA has been changed to a 600 round due to time restraints, come on out and shoot


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Any results or news or anything about the first one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Results are posted on the web - northamericanproarcheryseries.com


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Tournament Results are posted on www.northamericanproarcheyseries.com 

We only had a few shooters show up to shoot, but y'all missed it, the Winner walked away with* $285.00*

We would like to Thank Yadkin Field Archery for hosting the tournament, Thanks Tim 

We would like to Thank Coopers Trading and Crooked Arrow Archery for sponsoring the tournament.
Both sponsors have agreed to sponsor all remaining tournaments this year, including our indoor tournaments, that we are currently working on.
We are also working on another sponsor for the Indoor tournaments, so the Payouts will get larger !!

Keep in mind our next field tournament, date pending but most likely in late October/Early November, This one will be a team event !!!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

:bump:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking forward to attending the next event. Sounds like y'all had fun.


----------

